# Bye Folks!



## cowgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going camping.....hope eveyone has a great week.


----------



## monty (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW! Talk about a shock!

"Bye Folks" brought up a really terrible thought! Whew!

And as far as cool, you had best head way north! Even Vemont is in the nineties on a regular basis lately!

Take care, enjoy and come back with some good stories and pretty pics!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Oops, sorry Monty!!

I wish I were going north, just camping here in Oklahoma. It should get down to the 90's on Wednesday. WooHoo! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will take lots of pics, not sure about how much cooking I will be doing though. lol I'm mainly going for the night time catfishing.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Have a great week, and we look forward to your safe and healthy return!


----------



## daboys (Aug 3, 2008)

Have fun Jeanie. Find yourself a nice cool place, kick back and just relax, and catch alot of cats.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks rich and Mark!
Ken, Thanks for the advice.  I'm going to take plenty of water and an AC for my tent.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




See ya folks!


----------



## erain (Aug 3, 2008)

jeanie, have a great time, esp the catfishin!!!! gotta sho some pics of that tent with a/c, thats ruffin it!!!!!LOL and of any big cats!!!


----------



## coyote (Aug 3, 2008)

watch out for chupa cabras,big foot,yetes,sashquach, ufo abductions ect..have a great time also..


----------



## fred420 (Aug 3, 2008)

get some big cats-got a big one early this a.m. myself...pm me when you get back..stay cool............


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2008)

Hope you have fun camping Jeanie! Look forward to seeing some pics of the places you've been when you get back!


----------



## supervman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope you have fun and great food. 

As Coyote said, watch out. The chupa cabras are REAL FEISTY this time of year! :) 

SKOL
V


----------



## bassman (Aug 5, 2008)

I went camping last weekend too. It was 103 degrees but I didn't care. This is my tent.
Have fun, Cowgirl!


----------



## supervman (Aug 5, 2008)

NICE TENT !! ! :) 

But I see the shadow of a Chupa Cabra :0


----------



## cbucher (Aug 5, 2008)

Have fun and good luck with the fishing.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

Hurry back and have fun. I'm sure we will see some of your DO specialties soon.


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be gone Wed to Sunday teaching 3500 scouts all about Dutch oven cooking. Staying in my wall tent with wood stove if it gets cold. Ya right cold on a Rancho Cordova night not gonna happen. I'm bringing my stubby 22 Weber to do a couple fattys and maybe ribs. I cant forget the oven thermometer.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 5, 2008)

Think of the smoker you could make out of that chunk of metal, lol.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds like a good time. All I ever make in mine is beans. I guess I need to look beyond the legume.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Had a nice time camping, didn't catch any monster fish, but I caught a few keepers.
Spent most of my time at this nice little beach. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Spent a lot of time by the campfire even in the heat. lol I love the smell of wood smoke.




AND...with the help of a stand, grey tape and a trash bag, I stayed pretty cool.......



The AC does have a remote...




It was a nice relaxing week.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I did do a lot of campfire cooking...will try to post pics of some of it.


----------



## daboys (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome back Jeanie. Glad you had a good time. I just love the AC hooked up to the tent idea. Will have to try that sometime.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome back Mark! That ac was a life saver. lol


----------



## desertlites (Aug 11, 2008)

welcome back-that musta been 1 long exstention cord u took.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like some R & R was well received. Glad to have you back, we can't go too long without you. We only have one real Cowgirl.


----------



## dingle (Aug 11, 2008)

What Richoso said! Just not the same around here without you Cowgirl!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you rich, DINGLE and Des! You're sweet!!

Des, it sure was a long cord...lol


----------



## pitrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome back Jeanie! The ac in the tent is about the funniest thing I've seen in a long time, did it actually work?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike!
It really works, I have a remote control for it so I do not have to get out of bed to adjust the temperature. lol
Did I mention, I love camping.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 11, 2008)

That's so awesome! lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm going to have to try that next time I go camping. I love camping too, but lately I haven't had much time for it. I guess it's time to rearrange the schedule, pull out the tent and the fishing poles and head for the backwoods!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope you get to go Mike, it really is relaxing. Take pics for me too!!


----------



## pitrow (Aug 11, 2008)

You bet I will!


----------

